# Top Gear - Triumph Sailboat



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Top Gear UK Amphibious Vehicles Challenge from 8.3 and 10.2
James May chose a Triumph Herald to make a car into a boat, by using it's boxy shape he thought suitable for a runabout complete with Sails and Rudder. It had problems from the outset with low bridges and trees interfering with the mast and foam he'd put in the engine bay for buoyancy caused smoke and overheating. Sailing is harder than it looks as May lost control and ended up stuck in some weeds, but once he got going he very slowly made his way to the finish line, passing his team mates as they capsized just before completing the challenge.

The car is an Airfix 1/32 Triumph Herald styrene kit. it's a small car done in a small scale. After removing the roof, the car was mostly built straight up, with the exception of some extra details like inner doors and HT leads on the tiny engine. The body was sprayed with Duplicolor cream. I built a convertible cover from sheet styrene and drilled the hole for the mainsail. unfortunately the hole hit the firewall vertically. I finished off the model with lots of cleats and other sailing attachments made from some left over rope blocks from a sailing ship i built 20 years or more ago. A scratchbuilt rudder was added to the rear and some rigging was made with cotton. Airfix might not do cars, but they do know modeling, and the herald is an easy to build, well detailed kit, despite it's size.
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr
Top Gear Challenges by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

That is so cool. Let me guess....you're a huge Top Gear fan??? Are you The Stig?? no...._seriously_...are you? :thumbsup:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

My modelling collection was getting fairly big, so i thought maybe restricting myself to only movie/tv models might help stem the number, but it didn't help. with a bit of imagination, I can pretty much build any car I want. It also stemmed from people asking 'what is that from' when it was an original model, kinda annoyed me, especially sci-fi subjects.

I'm also a huge mad max fan, if you want to see those.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

*yep, I wanna see mad max*


----------

